# quick question ( spec - v )



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

i did search this already i was just wondering about how much you are paying on car insurance. everytime i get an online quote its outraguous i just wanted to see how much people were paying out there and yes i do it has many factors that determine insurance i just wanted to get a rough estimate. thanx in advance the reason for this is because i have enough money saved up to trade in my 200sx and between those 2 only owe like $2,000 and i would be buying a 2002 model used.


----------



## Zaren (Aug 17, 2003)

I have a multi car discount and good student discount, but I also have 3 tickets.. I think only one (25 over) is showing on my insurance record, they havn't found out about the rest yet. I'm also only 18 so that's gonna raise mine a bit. 

With all these factors my rate is $140/month.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

in Fl you'll be closer rates to TX. the south is pretty high. I was paying $250 a month while I was in college, over the last few years I've gone down below $200 a month like 180 i think. The Spec V is a cheap car to insure my insurance went down when i bought it.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

I pay $740 a year, full coverage. But I have a clean driving record, no accidents/speeding tickets (thanks to a good radar detector) and I'm 28 years old (rates drop after you turn 25). I have signle driver discount, home, work and auto package discount, safety feature discount (ABS, security alarm, airbags etc.) and a no claim discount (ten year driving record with no insurance claims). FYI, don't shop for insurance online. The rates are always outrageous. Just call up a couple of local companies, give them your info, and you will get a lot cheaper quotes. Hope that helps.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

i am currently paying like 250/mo, and it was 311/mo It did got down a little once i turned 21, luckily an accident and speeding ticket come off in 5 months. Hey zaren, r u on your parents plan or something, cuz that rate is low with a record?


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

I pay about $110 a month but I am 25. I was paying a lot more last year before I turned 25.


----------



## ewraven (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm 28 with a clean record and no claims. I pay 120 a month with 200 dollar deductibles. Texas insurance rates skyrocketed when all of those mold claims started happening.

Before Perry became govenor and the mold claims; I was paying 110 dollars a month for full coverage on both my 98 Frontier and my 02 Spec V. Afterwards it jumped up to 180 dollars a month in six months. One of the reasons I sold my Frontier was because of the insurance. I searched around and Progressive gave me a quote that was around 10 dollars less a month; but everything else was even more expensive. I also don't drive to work; so my vehicle is only for pleasure at around 10k miles a year.


----------



## SuperAkuma (Jul 23, 2003)

i am 21 i pay $120 a month full coverage for my 03 spec. i only have good driver discount n will get the anti theif discount put on so it should b like $115/month.

but i had a little accident n they are still determining who is at fualt so i hope i dont get rape by my insurace company.

oh by the way i have 21st centry insurace. try getting a quote 4rm them i save about $700 a year 4rm my other insurace company n 21st have even better coverage them my last one.


----------

